# How To Replace your blown blower motor



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

hey guys figured i write up a really quick DIY for the Vortex cause doing this is really easy. whilst replacing your blower motor, you may as well replace your cabin Filter as well. 

Tools needed:
Flat Head screw driver
5.5mm Socket with extra long extensions. 
Beer.

Start by Prying off the kick panel with your flat head screw driver. there are 3 clips that hold the kick panel on. it prys off relatively easy. 









then unplug the floor board light that is attached to the kick panel. 









now while lying on your back peer up into the foot well area. i found it easiest to use a cooler set next to the door, and while sitting on the cooler lying back on my back to access everything. 

here is your blower motor. there are 3 of the 8 screws needing removal pictured in this photo.

use your 5.5 mm socket to remove the screws. if you do not have a 5.5mm socket a 6mm socket will suffice.










before unscrewing all of the screws holding the blower motor in place unplug the blower motor from its harness. 








this is the only plug on the blower motor needing removal. 


once the blower motor screws are loosened, carefully maneuver the motor out. its kinda tricky but you will find the proper angle it pop the motor out. use caution not to let it fall on your head. 

you should now see an opening like this. 










install your new blower motor the same way you took it out. dont forget to plug it back in either. 


it is also a good time to replace your cabin filter. unscrew the 2 screw (5.5mm) holding the filter plate down. (one of the 2 screws pictured here.)









the plate just pops off, and you can gently pull the filter out of the holder.









install the new one, pay attention to the airflow arrows on the filter and re tighten all screws. 

after the blower motor and filter have been replaced re install everything making sure all blower motor screws are tight and the kick panel has been properly secured with its clips. 

Pop open your beer and enjoy your new AC...:beer:


----------



## feistyfoo (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome DIY and good pics. Thanks! :beer::beer::beer: I just wanted to note that it only took 7 screws to remove my blower though. There is a similar screw mounted horizontal, that didn't need to be removed.


----------



## kiltedrebel (May 31, 2013)

*re Blower Motor Replacement*

I am the proud owner of an awesome California Spec V8 Mk1. I followed the instructions and I got there eventually. However I would like to add a couple of helpful pointers:

Get yourself a foot stool or cooler box to lie on, you will need to move your backside around to get good access to all the retaining screws. Something around the height of the sill makes the world of difference.... seriously, reduces stress and haste

1. When you remove the screws retaining the motor, there are 7 NOT 8... I spent an hour trying to find the 8th until I just gave the unit a waggle and it came out.
2. Removing the unit is NOT the trickiest bit. Gravity does a lot of the work and it came out very easily indeed. A wiggle and it was out. Just make sure you detach the electrical coupling from the motor to the loom before you start unscrewing.
3. The trickiest bit is the replacement of a couple of screws which brings me on to my tip:

There are 7 screws in total; 4 at the top of the unit, and 3 at the bottom; if you think of a clock with 12 being the front of the car.
The unit is quite cumbersome so time and preparation are of the essence; it's awkward so prepare!

When replacing the new unit make sure you have your socket loaded with a screw,
The first 2 screws should be in this order to prevent poor location and alignment.
1. 12 O'Clock. It's dead centre at bottom forward section Don't tighten as you will need some wiggle room but make sure the thread catches a couple of turns
2. 5 O'Clock, (not at 2 O'clock) It's high up (so you will need an extender to your socket set, a 5" is ideal)

Once those 2 are in place, everything will cinch up perfectly 

Tatty Bye


----------

